# Log Loads



## Joe46 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just made a trip to SoCal. Spent the night in Redding both ways.Not sure where the log trucks were coming from but saw a few 6 log loads and a 3 log load on a Weyerhauser truck.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 1, 2010)

You left Auburn for Socal and ended up in Redding watching log trucks? What a long strange trip it must have been.


----------



## Joe46 (Oct 1, 2010)

2dogs said:


> You left Auburn for Socal and ended up in Redding watching log trucks? What a long strange trip it must have been.



Auburn, Wa. not Auburn, Ca. It was a long trip


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 1, 2010)

I like my reality better than yours.


----------



## Joe46 (Oct 2, 2010)

Can't argue with another man's reality!


----------



## logging22 (Oct 2, 2010)

Pics??


----------



## Joe46 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry no pics. I was headed north on I5 and the trucks were all south bound.


----------



## WCorbett (Oct 7, 2010)

Joe46 said:


> Sorry no pics. I was headed north on I5 and the trucks were all south bound.



Not sure of that name but theres a good bit of logging up Near Paradise and east of Orovile near Harts mills.


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 7, 2010)

I was looking at some job listings, lots of hiring going on in Chester, and has been for the last 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 7, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> I was looking at some job listings, lots of hiring going on in Chester, and has been for the last 2 or 3 months.



And will be...until it snows. Everything pretty much stops then, at least in the private sector.

Right now we're having what we call the Annual Fall Panic. Happens every year. 'Long about the first of October we get a little storm and suddenly the bosses realize that WINTER IS COMING. It's almost like they're surprised. Those of us in the brush aren't surprised. We know what will happen next and gear up for it. The bosses may forget that WINTER IS COMING but we never do. Not if we're smart, anyway.

All of a sudden all the little logging jobs that were side-tracked or deferred or ignored in favor of something better, or just plain forgotten, rear their ugly heads and the bosses respond by throwing people and machinery at them. The telephone rings 'til midnite , everybody you see is bleary-eyed, grouchy and hasn't bothered (or had the time) to shave and change clothes lately. The 7-11 brews up extra coffee and orders cases of donettos. The equipment dealers, fuel suppliers, rigging shops, and chiropractors all hire extra help if they can find it.
Little bits and corners and small stuff and junk that have time limits on the THP now assume major importance. Dog-hair pine on ground too steep for the fellerbuncher? Get two sets of fallers in there and tell 'em to lay it down. Skidders can't keep up with fallers? Rent one. Or a couple. Can't find time to builld new roads, carve out new landings, and skid logs at the same time? Rent a couple of Cats. Put big lights on them. Tell the boys that on payday they'll be glad they worked all these hours.
There's more, lots more, but if you've ever worked in an industry ruled by weather you probably already know what I'm talking about. One of these days it will snow and we'll fight it for awhile. But snow in the Sierra eventually beats everyone and at least it signals the end of yet another Annual Fall Panic.

Me, I came home early today. Everybody is doing what they're supposed to be doing and don't need me breathing down their neck. Now I'll see how many times the phone rings between now and midnite.  If I can get to bed at a decent hour I probably won't have to get up 'til 1:30 or 2:00. A.M.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 7, 2010)

Gratuitous log load pic.







I remember the Annual panic, it starts to build when the weather changes are noted, goes full bloom at the time change.


----------



## slowp (Oct 7, 2010)

This is snow, but after a lot had melted. May snow. Enough melted so a lane could get punched through. We're supposed to have a real winter this year. 
Just so you know what to look for.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 7, 2010)

The Moscow Times has predicted they will have the coldest winter in 1000 years. It has been really cold here. Got down into the low 60's last night.


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 8, 2010)

It was so cold today I saw a politician with his hands in his own pockets.













Oh wait, that is a few weeks off still.






Mr. HE


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 8, 2010)

Low 60s at night? Crap, we rarely hit the 60s all summer, been either cold, wet fog, or clear weather gales. I'm thinking of moving.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 8, 2010)

You guys are the best. Not kiddin'.


----------



## slowp (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm just now getting ripe tomatoes off my black, moldy plant. Most have holes in them from the slugs eating them. Note to self: tomato cage next year...


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 8, 2010)

Try those hanging bucket things.


----------



## slowp (Oct 8, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Try those hanging bucket things.



You mean them upside down thingies? I do have a nice porch, but not sure I want to get bonked in the head by tomatoes. Ooooh, I'd have to wear "a helmet". So would The Used Dog. He spends a lot of time on the porch.  

What Brand Of Helmet Should I Buy For My Chocolate Lab? I'm thinking earth tones.

I better get out the door, new logger moving in today, I think. Maybe.


----------



## PB (Oct 8, 2010)

2dogs said:


> The Moscow Times has predicted they will have the coldest winter in 1000 years. _*It has been really cold here. Got down into the low 60's last night.*_



 

It is 62 here today and I was sweating!


----------

